# bear hunting with dogs



## bearhunter39 (Oct 15, 2009)

I do not understand why georgia does not allow more bear hunting with dogs let me know what you all think


----------



## barehunter26 (Oct 15, 2009)

We need a dogging season like they have down south.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Oct 15, 2009)

barehunter26 said:


> We need a dogging season like they have down south.



Everyone will not be happy all the time.  Just talked with a hunter from Arkansas which has statewide, I believe, deer hunting with dogs and he and others trying to do QDM hate the dogs.  The old argument from the dog owners of dogs can't read when they run on private land.   Some practice SSS with the dogs.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 15, 2009)

We are wide open to dogging in NC, and I wish they would close some areas to it, or open deer bow and muzzleloader seasons to taking bear from a stand or still-hunting so that people without dogs would have a chance at one, too. This is coming from a person who has spent a lot of time dogging bears myself and used to keep a pack of hounds. I love bear hunting with dogs, but after the first hour of the season here, you're not going to see another bear out in the daylight-hundreds of dogs running everywhere. The dogs keep the deer stirred up, too.


----------



## KPreston (Oct 15, 2009)

*Dog Hunting!*

I have seen it this year on the old Lake Burton wma--once small game season came in all the dog hunters were there (training dogs) some with treeing walkers!  I had a bear come by me so fast in small game season on burton that had 3 dogs on his tail he was winded!!!!!!!!  I have been back there one time in bow season and the only tracks I saw were dog track!!!!!! It is not my style of hunting!!!!!!---KP---


----------



## bearhunter39 (Oct 16, 2009)

well in my opinion its the only way to hunt bears, there ain't no fun still hunting bears


----------



## Jighead (Oct 21, 2009)

KPreston said:


> I have seen it this year on the old Lake Burton wma--once small game season came in all the dog hunters were there (training dogs) some with treeing walkers!  I had a bear come by me so fast in small game season on burton that had 3 dogs on his tail he was winded!!!!!!!!  I have been back there one time in bow season and the only tracks I saw were dog track!!!!!! It is not my style of hunting!!!!!!---KP---



The old Lake Burton WMA has been ruined, I will not hunt that area again. I don't care if they use bear dogs in certain areas, but some areas should be left off limits for stand/ still hunters also.


----------



## ddd-shooter (Oct 22, 2009)

I have fun still hunting anything that moves. Even bears. 
I kn ow it is fun, but I think I like stalking better.


----------



## Coastie (Oct 22, 2009)

bearhunter39 said:


> I do not understand why georgia does not allow more bear hunting with dogs let me know what you all think



With the comparitively low number of Bears in Georgia (estimated 2000)I doubt there will be a season for hunting them with dogs.


----------



## dertiedawg (Oct 22, 2009)

ddd-shooter said:


> I have fun still hunting anything that moves. Even bears.
> I kn ow it is fun, but I think I like stalking better.



I agree, I prefer stalking too.


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 22, 2009)

Coastie said:


> With the comparitively low number of Bears in Georgia (estimated 2000)I doubt there will be a season for hunting them with dogs.


I believe thats a false number anyhow.We have had that many killed on 400   I really think we should have a dog season and bring back the deer season break in north ga and have it then..I'd vote for it


----------



## Coastie (Oct 22, 2009)

GA DAWG said:


> I believe thats a false number anyhow.We have had that many killed on 400   I really think we should have a dog season and bring back the deer season break in north ga and have it then..I'd vote for it



You may be right, Wisconsin had underestimated the number of bears there by a factor of 4 for years. Their latest guess is around 22-24,000 bears as opposed to about 6000 a couple of years ago.


----------



## GA DAWG (Oct 22, 2009)

Coastie said:


> You may be right, Wisconsin had underestimated the number of bears there by a factor of 4 for years. Their latest guess is around 22-24,000 bears as opposed to about 6000 a couple of years ago.


I can tell you with 100% knowlegde we have more now than we did..A LOT more! Probably not 22-24000 but maybe 21,999


----------



## southerntaco98 (Oct 24, 2009)

Dogs do not stir up deer unless thats what they are hunting. i hunt hog with dogs and they are deer broke the deer move away from the dogs and after the dogs are gone the deer will return to the area they was b4 the dogs got there!!!!!

QDM is dumb!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bearhunter39 (Nov 6, 2009)

i don't understand hound hunters in georgia not pushing for a bear and boar season with dogs,they are plenty of bear and boar in north georgia for  a dog season ,all i hear is people complaining about so many bear and boar, this is the only way to control numbers on these animals


----------



## newmoon (Nov 8, 2009)

I live in Chattooga co. and they said we had no bears up until they opened a season here. I have found good sigh around here for years but its spotty. I would love to go bear hunting with dogs but I dont see that happening in Ga. if the DNR has any they have to move why not spread them around instead of taking most of the to Dyer cemetery on cohotta and turning them out where they left from. We might have #s across all of north Ga. so they could look at a short dog season every year.             newmoon


----------



## toddboucher (Nov 11, 2009)

I ssen a video of a using dogs in Maine looked fun.


----------



## bearhunter39 (Nov 19, 2009)

bear hunting with dogs is the only way to go ,i wonder how we could get the laws changed in north georgia


----------



## bearhunter39 (Dec 23, 2009)

wonder if starting a petition would get us a bear season with dogs in north georgia


----------



## bullsprig1100 (Dec 26, 2009)

If we get a bear season, they will surely shorten our training season to just a few weeks, like other states. I had even spoken to our rep, Mark Hamilton. but bear hunting buddies informed me that we have one of the longest training seasons in the east, and we would most likely lose that. If I want to shoot one, I just go to Tennessee or NC. I love the long training season.....


----------



## MULE (Jan 10, 2010)

bearhunter39 said:


> i don't understand hound hunters in Georgia not pushing for a bear and boar season with dogs,they are plenty of bear and boar in North Georgia for  a dog season ,all i hear is people complaining about so many bear and boar, this is the only way to control numbers on these animals


 Cause we really don't want truck loads of dog hunters from states all across the US here during hunting season, and they WILL. You should go up to NC during bear dog running season. There will be 30 trucks lined up and 6-12 dogs in each box. I'm not really into party hunting. You will NEVER kill a bear over only your dogs, there will always be someone else dogs there too.  

bullsprig1100 is 100% right and we will lose more of our training season. We've already lost our summer time training season.


----------



## bearhunter39 (Jan 15, 2010)

we kill plenty of bears,it would probably scare people if they knew just how many was actually being killed


----------



## shorteareddogs (Feb 22, 2010)

mule, we hunt about a 5 mile stretch of mountains in nc with one road running through the middle of it, and there are about 5or6 groups of dog hunters there at all times and it is rare that our dogs get crossed up. if you stick the dog on the bear track behind other dogs he should stay. in regards to out of staters look what it does for your states economy. they buy lic, stay in motels and go out to eat. we hog hunt some in ga and sc after our bear season goes out and i enjoy the extra hunting and the oppurtunity to meet some good people. if your dog bear season would run in line with say nc you would have very few nc hunters.


----------



## MULE (Mar 4, 2010)

shorteareddogs said:


> mule, we hunt about a 5 mile stretch of mountains in nc with one road running through the middle of it, and there are about 5or6 groups of dog hunters there at all times and it is rare that our dogs get crossed up. if you stick the dog on the bear track behind other dogs he should stay.


 See that's kinda what I'm talking about, I kinda view that as party hunting. I can drive 20+ miles now and not see another hunter. I'd pref not to see hunters every mile, or have to hunt a track up to turn out on. That's just me though.


----------



## Scott Cain (Mar 5, 2010)

The true reason we do not have a dog season on bears is that our legislature is full of antis-It is hard enough just to keep what dog hunting we have now. there is no way they could or would introduce bear  hunting with dogs. Peta and hsus would be on it as soon as it was introduced file a fed injunction and tie it up. PLus the deer hunters would have a fit and fight it worse than the antis. They have a bigger lobby and are reprosented better than dog hunters who are looked down upon by most hunters any way.The way it is now most folks dont have any trouble finding bears now. do you really want our bears going back up the road headed out of state in the back of a truck. A dead bear has give you  his last race.


----------



## Plotthound44 (Mar 15, 2010)

If yall are interested in a beardog season in N.Georgia it is not impossible. We are going to have to unite as one front to make it happen. Please contact your state represenatives and let your voice be heard. Without a fight for a short beardog season, we are going to lose our beardog training season. House Bill 1000 is currently being presented to raise the limit to 3 bears per year. 2 bears on any managment hunt that which does not count against the 3 year limit. They have also remove the weight restriction limit for the kill season. Please let your voices be heard! We need all of you to join the fight. Are you willing to lose even your training season? If not please contact the IMPORTANT people. Please feel free to contant me for further information.


----------



## j_seph (Mar 15, 2010)

How is hunting bear with a dog more challenging than hunting bear without dogs.


----------



## Scott Cain (Mar 18, 2010)

if you start from the ground up you will have thousands of dollars and hundreds of hours in your dogs before you even have a chance at a bear . physyically you will have to be in much much better shape than stand or stalk hunting.MOST bear are going to bay or tree in the steepest  roughest places they can find. The bear picks the place he makes his stand not you!If that is not more challenging i dont know what could be!


----------



## Hemi01 (Apr 4, 2010)

being from the State of Washington and running bear there till the Cali people move in and shut us down i think the Feds should step in and take over after all the fish & wildlife in your and all states are fed. the bear pop in WA shot up to over double in 10 years and now in WA its well over 75000 bear in the state.
 The same thing is gonna happen here if they don't get some kinda pop control soon. 
 O wait its already happen here.

 i caught 7 bear in Wa last year not even trying


----------



## Throwback (Apr 4, 2010)

Coastie said:


> With the comparitively low number of Bears in Georgia (estimated 2000)I doubt there will be a season for hunting them with dogs.



IS that why they just allowed the limit to be raised to three-- regulations permitting?

T


----------



## dadsbuckshot (Apr 4, 2010)

Make bear hunting with dogs a quota system...... If you get drawn then you can take up to three etc....... That would keep so many folks from doing it, and raising the concern to too many hunters...


----------



## bullsprig1100 (Apr 5, 2010)

I am not asking for a bear kill season, only asking that we are allowed to continue to train our hounds on National Forest Service lands in North Georgia. There is already significant amounts of land in North Georgia where we currently cannot train(i.e WMA's) our dogs. The deer and turkey hunters can continue to use those lands without fear of hounds "ruining" their hunts and on the NFS lands, we need to share the resources.  Folks, we need to stop fighting amongst ourselves and learn to hunt together, share the woods, and stop bad mouthing each others style of hunting. This divide and conquer approach by the anti-hunting forces is going to kill all of our seasons, one at a time if we let it continue.


----------



## Coastie (Apr 18, 2010)

bullsprig1100 said:


> I am not asking for a bear kill season, only asking that we are allowed to continue to train our hounds on National Forest Service lands in North Georgia. There is already significant amounts of land in North Georgia where we currently cannot train(i.e WMA's) our dogs. The deer and turkey hunters can continue to use those lands without fear of hounds "ruining" their hunts and on the NFS lands, we need to share the resources.  Folks, we need to stop fighting amongst ourselves and learn to hunt together, share the woods, and stop bad mouthing each others style of hunting. This divide and conquer approach by the anti-hunting forces is going to kill all of our seasons, one at a time if we let it continue.



Explain to me, if you will, just how does one go about "Training" a Bear dog? Do you teach them the "Whoa" command? How about the retrieve? I can understand the training involved with retrievers, pointers and field trial dogs for  birds because the dog has to learn and practice commands and be taught to retrieve. It has been written in this forum that a dog will either go after Bears or it won't, as simple as that so what training is involved? It sounds to me as if most of those wanting time and place to train their dogs on Bear are simply wanting an extended hunting season without the kill. Bears , being Bears, can and will travel for miles with or without a dog on his tail, what would that do to a sow with cubs or the cubs for that matter from March through November when the cubs need more protection from the sow than at any other time in their lives. Hounds don't consider if they are following a sow or a lone boar, all they know is they are after a Bear and if it moves they will follow.


----------



## Throwback (Apr 18, 2010)

In all reality, GA is in the top 10 for population of people. The north of the state is where most live. It isn't really feasible to run bear with dogs there. No way they won't run across a property line, except in a very few places on federal land. 

T


----------



## bullsprig1100 (Apr 19, 2010)

During hound training season for bear hounds, no weapons of any sort may be in posession. We do not, and cannot harvest bears during training sessions. This is not an extension of hunting season. A hound must be taught to trail bears, and it is not a will or wont scenario. Bear hounds must be trained to effectively trail a bear. It is much more complicated than that...


----------



## bullsprig1100 (Apr 19, 2010)

Throwback......New York and California both have bear hound training seasons. Sportsmen there have learned to work together, and the bear hound training seasons are a success. Theres no reason not to have one in any part of Georgia based on population. There are vast areas in North Georgia where one can run on National Forest Lands. Also, if the trend continues where the state turns WMA lands back over to the Feds, there will be continued growth in the lands we can train on....But there certainly is sufficient lands now to train on. There are more public lands in North Georgia than there is in South Georgia, where hound training, and bear harvesting with hounds, is currently legalized.


----------



## GA DAWG (Apr 19, 2010)

Coastie said:


> Explain to me, if you will, just how does one go about "Training" a Bear dog? Do you teach them the "Whoa" command? How about the retrieve? I can understand the training involved with retrievers, pointers and field trial dogs for  birds because the dog has to learn and practice commands and be taught to retrieve. It has been written in this forum that a dog will either go after Bears or it won't, as simple as that so what training is involved? It sounds to me as if most of those wanting time and place to train their dogs on Bear are simply wanting an extended hunting season without the kill. Bears , being Bears, can and will travel for miles with or without a dog on his tail, what would that do to a sow with cubs or the cubs for that matter from March through November when the cubs need more protection from the sow than at any other time in their lives. Hounds don't consider if they are following a sow or a lone boar, all they know is they are after a Bear and if it moves they will follow.


You have to keep your dogs in condition..Aint no different than a coon hound..You do have to train a hound..Have to train one to do most anything any other dogs do..Maybe not retrieve  This is not an attempt to just kill more bear..As with any dog..Its all about the dog work..People that do it love to see and hear the hounds..Really nothing about the bear..They probably train young dogs during the off season just as we coon hunters do..This new propsed law about ending the running season is a bunch of bull crap is what it is..First its bear hunting..Guess what comes next!! Coon running..When that day comes I recken they will be writing me some tickets..


----------



## hunter johnson (Apr 21, 2010)

GA DAWG said:


> I believe thats a false number anyhow.We have had that many killed on 400   I really think we should have a dog season and bring back the deer season break in north ga and have it then..I'd vote for it



ya thats got to be a false number , plus the bear population is growing in north ga., up there in cohutta they went from killin a very small amount of bear one year to killin 3 times that the next


----------



## dadsbuckshot (Apr 21, 2010)

hunter johnson said:


> ya thats got to be a false number , plus the bear population is growing in north ga., up there in cohutta they went from killin a very small amount of bear one year to killin 3 times that the next



Interest in the sport has risen - look we now even have our own little daily discussion about it here too


----------



## Throwback (Apr 21, 2010)

bullsprig1100 said:


> Throwback......New York and California both have bear hound training seasons. Sportsmen there have learned to work together, and the bear hound training seasons are a success. Theres no reason not to have one in any part of Georgia based on population. There are vast areas in North Georgia where one can run on National Forest Lands. Also, if the trend continues where the state turns WMA lands back over to the Feds, there will be continued growth in the lands we can train on....But there certainly is sufficient lands now to train on. There are more public lands in North Georgia than there is in South Georgia, where hound training, and bear harvesting with hounds, is currently legalized.





 I agree I was just making a point about problems that would crop up. 

T


----------



## mudtireman (Apr 22, 2010)

I've never understood the division of the state as far as game laws go. We are allowed to train dogs, for deer, bear, etc., most all year long down on the southern end of the state. Hunting with dogs is a piece of history and with people arguing about it, we all will loose another piece of heritage. Hunters are hunters and we should all stick together, no matter what game you are after or how you hunt it.

The club I am a member of has three days a week scheduled to train bear dogs from the end of deer season until August/September. You can't expect a dog, who if used only during the hunting season of 9 days a year, to remember the next year what he is suppose to do and be in shape after not being used for that amount of time.

And yes, our club has members from as far north as North Carolina that come down just to bear hunt here in the swamp. I love it and will fight tooth and nail to keep this activity for my kids and grandkids to be able to enjoy in their life.


----------



## bullsprig1100 (Apr 22, 2010)

Well stated mudtireman......Any openings in that club to train some bear hounds?


----------



## Mr7mag (Apr 23, 2010)

*Bears with dogs*

I hope they do take away the bear/dog training season here in Georgia. I spend my time scouting and finding bears so I can set stands and bow hunt. Then truck loads of dogs come from NC and run the bears all over the place. 
I have hunted them with dogs a long time ago when Florida had a season for them, and I did not care for hunting like that.  Train your dogs in your own state.
I will vote NO, for a bear/dog season in Georgia. 
MHO.


----------



## plottman25 (Apr 23, 2010)

Mr7mag said:


> I hope they do take away the bear/dog training season here in Georgia. I spend my time scouting and finding bears so I can set stands and bow hunt. Then truck loads of dogs come from NC and run the bears all over the place.
> I have hunted them with dogs a long time ago when Florida had a season for them, and I did not care for hunting like that.  Train your dogs in your own state.
> I will vote NO, for a bear/dog season in Georgia.
> MHO.



Do they allow dog training during the kill season also?  If they do i can see what your saying completly but if not i dont see the big deal. On top of that If you dont like hunting on public lands then get in a hunting club.  They pay there fees just like you do.


----------



## bearhunter39 (Apr 23, 2010)

just kill all the bears and then people won't have nothing to argue about,people been bear hunting with dogs forever in north georgia and just because the law say's they can't,well we will see,as for all these people who don't like hunting with hounds,too bad


----------



## Throwback (Apr 23, 2010)

They don't have bears in north ga they have "bars".  


T


----------



## Mr7mag (Apr 24, 2010)

*bear hunting*



bearhunter39 said:


> just kill all the bears and then people won't have nothing to argue about,people been bear hunting with dogs forever in north georgia and just because the law say's they can't,well we will see,as for all these people who don't like hunting with hounds,too bad



So you acknowledge that you are aware of bear poaching (bear hunting with dogs in georgia) and you have not reported the offenders. I wonder why that is?


----------



## JWilson (Apr 24, 2010)

I also dont want our hunting right taken away from but I also hunt them from the stand or spot and stalk them. If they allow bear hunting with dogs on National Forest land them I hope they make it illegal to hunt them with dogs on WMA's. Because they will flock to the WMA's they are not dumb animals. They do learn how to avoid people. The aniamls are like any thing else they do evolve.


----------



## bullsprig1100 (Apr 26, 2010)

It is illegal to run our dogs on WMA's already. I dont see that changing, for several reasons. Mr7mag, bear poaching is not exclusive to bear hound hunters. I have seen folks in all disciplines of hunting break the laws while trying to harvest game. And yes, I have reported some of them to the law. Unfortunatly, there are outlaws in all types of pursuits.  I am a Georgia resident who enjoys the sport of bear hound hunting, and have to take my money out of state to enjoy it currently. I appreciate your position, and respect it, and hope you do the same for mine. One question I do have for you is how you were able to tell the N.C boys were bear hunting and not after hogs? Also, you may want to move your stand further from the road, if you can read license plates from your stand, your way too close to the road....LOL    d.


----------



## plottman25 (Apr 26, 2010)

bullsprig1100 said:


> It is illegal to run our dogs on WMA's already. I dont see that changing, for several reasons. Mr7mag, bear poaching is not exclusive to bear hound hunters. I have seen folks in all disciplines of hunting break the laws while trying to harvest game. And yes, I have reported some of them to the law. Unfortunatly, there are outlaws in all types of pursuits.  I am a Georgia resident who enjoys the sport of bear hound hunting, and have to take my money out of state to enjoy it currently. I appreciate your position, and respect it, and hope you do the same for mine. One question I do have for you is how you were able to tell the N.C boys were bear hunting and not after hogs? Also, you may want to move your stand further from the road, if you can read license plates from your stand, your way too close to the road....LOL    d.



Mr mag has just been owned lol


----------



## dertiedawg (Apr 27, 2010)

I don't personally care for bear dogging, but public lands are just that... public. They should have a season open for bear dogging and training and should not allow it when people are bow or gun hunting so it doesn't interfere with someone in the stand. But if someone wants to bear hunt with dogs, then why shouldn't they be able to. As long as the bear population can still be sustained. Let's not bicker amongst us and let us remember that we are ALL hunters, regardless of the method preferred. I say... open a season for em and let them enjoy the woods too!!


----------



## Mr7mag (Apr 27, 2010)

*Owned?????*



plottman25 said:


> Mr mag has just been owned lol



First of all, I do hunt public land but not WMA. So it is legal to train your dogs on the land I hunt. It should not be legal, but it is. You should have to train your dogs on your home turf. If I disrupted your style of hunting you would be upset as well. 

Secondly - When I am driving in or out and see trucks with NC plates and dog boxes, I'm pretty sure they are from NC. I have also talked to them, and have not found any of them hunting hogs yet. 

Third - The OP brought up the subject of bear hunting with dogs in Georgia. I just found it odd that he doesn't report it. Poaching is poaching, dogs or not.


----------



## bullsprig1100 (Apr 27, 2010)

Mr7Mag, Georgia is my home turf!!! And you ARE trying to disrupt my style of hunting. Dertiedawg, I agree we need to stay together on this one, and I am not looking for a bear hound kill season in North Georgia, I just want to keep my time in the mountains when I can train my dogs. We only have 5 counties in all of Georgia where the harvesting of bears with hounds can take place. That leaves 154 counties to hunt by any other means that you wish. In North Georgia, we can only train on private lands in any county and in a limited area where the National Forest is not part of a WMA.


----------



## Scott Cain (Apr 27, 2010)

*Mr7mag*

I do not understand why it shouldnt be legal to train your dogs on public land. I pay federal taxes for the right to do so. It bothers me when i see some one dragging a tree stand in to were i am planning on running my dogs.  I would like to advise you that dog hunters contribute more to the economy and to taxes that contribute to the protection of public land than you sir. Keeping and training hunting dogs is year around cost. Plus we do not even get the opportunity to take a bear there is no drain on the rescource. It is all give and no take! That goes for most dog hunters hog, bear coon most of these animals are not killed the sport being in the hunt its self. Can you say the same? I am continually having to change hunting sites to accomidate still hunters do you think that doesnt bother me? But if you are a legal hunter you have the right to be there. AS far as the north carolina folks if they are legal whats it to you? Scott Cain!


----------



## Mr7mag (Apr 27, 2010)

*Dogs*

I choose to hunt in an area that bear hunting with dogs is NOT legal. So of course I see it as disruptive when dogs are sent in to run the same bears I have scouted.  No different than scouting out a particular buck and then someone brings in dogs to train and runs him to the next county. You would be upset. I have no problem with people training bear dogs.  But, only in places that have a bear/dog season. I'm curious why people don't seem to do much training where they hunt. Maybe because it disrupts the bears, and changes thier patterns???


----------



## Scott Cain (Apr 27, 2010)

If you are hunting usfs land it is perfectly leagal for folks to train there dogs. They have as much right to be there as you! What you have to understand is you do not own any bears. they are not your personal property .It doesnt matter if there is a bear dog kill season or not. So i guess that coon hunters and hog hunters ,you are fine with . I dont know were you are getting your info because i hunt a lot in north and south carolina that have a kill season and we hunt the same places we train every day. I think the problem might be that maybe your not that good of a bear hunter and you are looking for someone to blame it on. I see dozens and dozens of bear brought in every year that are killed on federal land open to dog training  other hunters dont seem to have a problem! You seem to be the only one crying. No one has the right to hunt public land to them selves that is why it is public land! If you dont want to see any one get on private land and leave every one alone! Hope to see you in the woods. Good luck Scott cain.


----------



## Mr7mag (Apr 27, 2010)

*Dogs*

It is hilarious that you can't come up with anything other than to question my hunting ability, when this thread is based on people that use dogs to do the hunting for them. I will continue to hunt USFS land just like I have in the past. 
When I kill my next bear I will be proud of my accomplishment and not my dogs!
Good luck to your dogs AND you.


----------



## GA DAWG (Apr 27, 2010)

Mr7mag said:


> It is hilarious that you can't come up with anything other than to question my hunting ability, when this thread is based on people that use dogs to do the hunting for them. I will continue to hunt USFS land just like I have in the past.
> When I kill my next bear I will be proud of my accomplishment and not my dogs!
> Good luck to your dogs AND you.


ANYBODY can kill a stupid bear without a dog..Try training a good bear dog and get back to me on that


----------



## Mr7mag (Apr 27, 2010)

*Post #44*



GA DAWG said:


> ANYBODY can kill a stupid bear without a dog..Try training a good bear dog and get back to me on that



If you go back and read my original post #44, I state that I have hunted bears with dogs before. Very familiar with what it takes to train dogs for bears, hogs and coons. So this is me getting back with you! I have killed them with dogs, stalking and from tree stands. By far the ones with dogs were the least difficult. So why don't you go out and actually scount for a bear, hang a stand, wait on the right wind and wait in the tree and try and put an arrow through him and get back to me on that.
The OP asked what we "think" about bear hunting with dogs in Georgia. I gave my opinion and as usual, alternate opinions are not welcomed here.


----------



## GA DAWG (Apr 27, 2010)

Mr7mag said:


> If you go back and read my original post #44, I state that I have hunted bears with dogs before. Very familiar with what it takes to train dogs for bears, hogs and coons. So this is me getting back with you! I have killed them with dogs, stalking and from tree stands. By far the ones with dogs were the least difficult. So why don't you go out and actually scount for a bear, hang a stand, wait on the right wind and wait in the tree and try and put an arrow through him and get back to me on that.
> The OP asked what we "think" about bear hunting with dogs in Georgia. I gave my opinion and as usual, alternate opinions are not welcomed here.


How many hounds you trained ANYHOW? Like I stated before..Its more about the hound than killing a bear...If they outlaw running bear on national forest..They might as well outlaw bear hunting all together! I'd vote for that since I dont care one little bit about sitting in a tree stand waiting on a bear to show up...


----------



## Scott Cain (Apr 28, 2010)

*Mag7*

HUNTING WITH A TRAINED PACK, AND TRAINING THE DOGS TO HUNT THE BEAR ARE TWO DIFFERENT THINGS. lIKE I STATED BEFORE, IT IS NOT THE KILL THAT IS THE THING WITH MOST DOG HUNTERS, IT IS THE HUNT. I HAVE KILLED BEARS ON THE GROUND WITH GUNS, AND BOWS. DO YOU THINK THAT IS A GREAT ACCOMPLISHMENT? SHOULD NOT BE THAT HARD FOR SOMEONE WHO KNOWS HOW TO DO IT!  MORE BEAR SHOT, AND WAISTED THAT WAY THAN ARE KILLED, BUT YOU DONT HEAR DOG HUNTERS CRYING ABOUT BOW HUNTERS. hOW HARD CAN IT BE TO SIT UP IN A TREE AND KILL AN ANIMAL THAT CANT SEE OR SMELL YOU! yOU CALL THAT SPORTING? NOT IN MY BOOK! IT IS NOT MY INTENT TO RUN DOWN BOW HUNTERS OR ANY OTHER HUNTER FOR THAT MATTER BUT THERE ARE MANY WAYS TO LOOK AT THIS. AS YOU CAN SEE! ALL YOU ARE DOING BY CRYING IS HURTING ALL HUNTERS, IF YOU CANT UNDERSTAND  THAT I DO NOT THINK  YOU CARE VERY MUCH ABOUT HUNTING! PUBLIC LAND IS JUST THAT, PUBLIC. MAN UP, AND START HUNTING, NOT CRYING!  GOOD LUCK WITH YOUR HUNTING. SCOTT CAIN


----------



## Mr7mag (Apr 28, 2010)

*Dogs*

You're right scott, shooting a bear out of a tree while a pack of hounds is barking like mad is so much more sporting than scouting and waiting him out!
Plus, you don't need camo, or have to worry about noise, wind or scent control.  Yes sir, that is so much more difficult.


----------



## swamp_plotts (Apr 28, 2010)

Why don't we all just a looonnnggg neck! lol
I can see this discussion is gettin nowhere, time for a cold one...


----------



## JBowers (Apr 28, 2010)

In my personal opinion, the road you two are on does neither one of you or the hunting community any good.  The level of difficulty of a particular hunting activity does not determine its sporting value.  Degree of difficulty is a measure of satisfaction for which we should measure ourselves, not others.

You both hunt and both hunt bears, this is good as long as it is done lawfully.


----------



## alligood729 (Apr 28, 2010)

I have to agree with the above post. This is the first visit to this particular forum for me.....and the first thread I look at, what do I find? Hunters, arguing amongst themselves......
There has got to be some middle ground somewhere. Rational discussion is fine, but why question someone's hunting ability, or bring up how expensive dogs are, or blah, blah, blah...
If I were an anti.....what I see is just another loose end that can be pulled on, more unraveling of us as a whole. I know it's a sensitive issue on both sides, it usually is. But this is just one of the many that separate us as hunters. Are we going to just let it get worse??? Or are we going to try to do something about it?


----------



## Paymaster (Apr 28, 2010)

I guess I missed something here. If there are counties where bear hunting with dogs is legal,is it illegal to train your dogs there?If not,then why take them to north GA.

BTW... This thread needs to cool some or it will go away.


----------



## Scott Cain (Apr 28, 2010)

*why?*

The reason i have even started with this is i have devoted more than thirty years to dog hunting. In that time i have slowly seen dog hunters being pushed back and loose hunting time. It may suprise most of you , but the enemy has not been hsus or Peta but from other hunters.Now, i can set back and let some one run there mouth about me ,and others like me, or i can speak up and defend my right to be in the woods just like every other hunter! That is exactly what i will continue to do! If you want to get on here and run your mouth then be prepared for the fall out. I stand behind every word i have said! If you dont like it ,dont read my post. I have nothing against any type of hunter or hunting more power to you all! Just dont exspect me to be quiet when you down grade dog hunting in any way or for any game! Scott


----------



## Scott Cain (Apr 28, 2010)

*Paymaster*

For your information yes it is legal to train your dogs on bear in  north ga.I would think you would know that if your going to be on a bear hunting forum!!!!


----------



## Mr7mag (Apr 28, 2010)

*Simple question*

Why not train your dogs in the same places that you hunt bears?


----------



## Mr7mag (Apr 28, 2010)

*First comment*



Mr7mag said:


> I hope they do take away the bear/dog training season here in Georgia. I spend my time scouting and finding bears so I can set stands and bow hunt. Then truck loads of dogs come from NC and run the bears all over the place.
> I have hunted them with dogs a long time ago when Florida had a season for them, and I did not care for hunting like that.  Train your dogs in your own state.
> I will vote NO, for a bear/dog season in Georgia.
> MHO.



BTW: this was my first comment on this thread. I did not bash any style of hunting! The rest of my posts were defending myself from people that could not handle someone with a different opinion. 
I have no problem with dog hunting, my problem is training them in areas that have no bear/dog season. Still hunting is MY choice, I left dog hunting behind years ago. 
Ya'll have a good night.


----------



## Throwback (Apr 28, 2010)

"anybody can kill a deer, it takes a man to kill a varmint"
Ben Lilly


T


----------



## koyote76 (Apr 28, 2010)

Throwback said:


> "anybody can kill a deer, it takes a man to kill a varmint"
> Ben Lilly
> 
> 
> T



throwback....yes sir u hit it right on the head....no offense but i miss your ben lilly avatar pictures lol. amazes me how many people would read what your just wrote and have no idea who ben lilly was.


----------



## j_seph (Apr 28, 2010)

Anyone wanna go squirrell hunting in the morning?


----------



## koyote76 (Apr 28, 2010)

Mr7mag said:


> BTW: this was my first comment on this thread. I did not bash any style of hunting! The rest of my posts were defending myself from people that could not handle someone with a different opinion.
> I have no problem with dog hunting, my problem is training them in areas that have no bear/dog season. Still hunting is MY choice, I left dog hunting behind years ago.
> Ya'll have a good night.





mr7mag i understand how you could feel that way, but why get rid of a training season? they dont kill the bears. and if your upset at the guys from NC running dogs, why punish the georgia hunters who only want to train there dogs. its not even about the kill its about the joy of training dogs and running your tuned up pack. and for the guys who live in north georgia who hunt bears during season where its legal.......how are they supposed to have a good pack of dogs when the season comes in if they cant train them? next thing they will be taking all dog hunting away....even squriell doggin...and ill tell you right now the best way to get a kid involved in hunting is taking him with the dogs. he can be loud and moving around and plus what lil kid doesnt love dogs.t

ive hunted just about every way, and to say one way/or tactic is harder or easier is foolish. both are hard and chasing a pack of dogs up and down mountains is not an easy task, and hunting and being patiend and still is not east either. just reminds of kids arguing about whos dads tougher etc. pointless arguement. you dont like bear doggin, but you like bear hunting, just beacause you dont like something doesnt mean you should see it abolished...many mistakes in history were made on that same principal. 

you got mad at few bad apples and now you want to abolish it becasue of a few bad apples and the fact you dont enjoy the sport. But you like HUNTING BEAR and i guarntee you that the antis go for the weak spots to eventualy get to the core. dog hunters are always persecuted because of ignorant people who arent even near woods much less hunting dogs and the antis game plan is to slowly chip away at the sport of hunting so that it all collapses. dog huntings future is in jeoprady and so is bow hunting and everyother outlet hunting has to offer.

lets turn the tables. you like to bow hunt bears. thats great i do to. but think about this, is the bow the most humane way to kill a bear. sure todays bows are high equipped and can shoot as far as you need and theres always the story of the easy kill, but in reality the bow kills by hemmorraghing its target.(spelling?) and many times the kill is not clean. im sure you know all the horror stories. but that doesnt bother me, im not dumb, ignorant, or biased. and i want to see all hunting thrive, but bowhunting horror stories is what the antis use against us, just like hunting dogs. so now you have your pride in hunting with a bow becasue it requires patience, skill and luck, but now your the bad guy cause your not taking the animal in the most effiecent way possible. see how your passion of bowhunting can be turned around and used against the sport of hunting. just like bad gun owners who commit crimes...who takes the blow on those incidents....we do...


so im not trying to persuade you or make you feel guilty for not having a passion of dog hunting bears. all im asking is you look at the big picture and that the hunting world doesnt revolve around you. im sorry somebodys dogs ruined your hunt, but i can say as a whole dog hunters are the most tight mouthed hunters. we dont hardly as group have a bone to pick with any other hunting tactics. we loose land and rights every year...and we are just trying to hold on to our passion...and better beleive if and when they try to take your sport away we will be at your side defending you....all we ask is either your support or that you keep us in your thoughts the next time you vote or talk to someone about our sport.

i hope you one day realize we are all just good people with great dogs.


----------



## hoghunter08 (Apr 28, 2010)

*excellent*



koyote76 said:


> mr7mag i understand how you could feel that way, but why get rid of a training season? they dont kill the bears. and if your upset at the guys from NC running dogs, why punish the georgia hunters who only want to train there dogs. its not even about the kill its about the joy of training dogs and running your tuned up pack. and for the guys who live in north georgia who hunt bears during season where its legal.......how are they supposed to have a good pack of dogs when the season comes in if they cant train them? next thing they will be taking all dog hunting away....even squriell doggin...and ill tell you right now the best way to get a kid involved in hunting is taking him with the dogs. he can be loud and moving around and plus what lil kid doesnt love dogs.t
> 
> ive hunted just about every way, and to say one way/or tactic is harder or easier is foolish. both are hard and chasing a pack of dogs up and down mountains is not an easy task, and hunting and being patiend and still is not east either. just reminds of kids arguing about whos dads tougher etc. pointless arguement. you dont like bear doggin, but you like bear hunting, just beacause you dont like something doesnt mean you should see it abolished...many mistakes in history were made on that same principal.
> 
> ...



best post i have read not just on this thread but the whole forum!!!


----------



## Throwback (Apr 28, 2010)

koyote76 said:


> throwback....yes sir u hit it right on the head....no offense but i miss your ben lilly avatar pictures lol. amazes me how many people would read what your just wrote and have no idea who ben lilly was.



I missed old Ben too. 

And I didn't like seeing my fat self. 

T


----------



## Mr7mag (Apr 29, 2010)

*Dogs*

Koyote, 
You are correct, the hunting world does not revolve around me. But, My opinion does and the OP asked "what do ya'll think" and that is exactly what I put. Then some people read what I put and couldn't just move on, they have to debate and try to pursuade me that I'm wrong. Then when they aren't capable of doing that, they start questioning my style of hunting and my ability. You say dog hunters are tight mouthed. You could not prove it on here. Based on this thread they are more likely to jump in an argue with anyone with a different opinion than they have. 
Dog hunting has been in my family longer than me, Catahoula's to be exact with the occasional walker, bluetick, plott, and bulldog mix. So when people start saying "you don't know what it takes to train hounds" they could not be more wrong. 
I also have to say, you talked about bowhunting not being the most humane way to kill an animal. This may be true, but what about dogs chasing and biting and running the animal to the point of exhaustion and then shooting that animal out of a tree? More humane?
Some people are quick to say "if you don't like it join a club", I ask the same thing. Why don't dog hunters join a club? Then they don't have to listen to people complain about dogs. 
This is all just splitting hairs, when really it is just people being intolerant of a different opinion.
I appreciate the time you spent on your comment and the things you stated. Have a great day.


----------



## Scott Cain (Apr 29, 2010)

dogs being in your family and you training them on bear,are two different things! If you go back and read you will see that i do hunt the same places i train. Just cant do it here! Not legal. You are correct on one subject, I am not tolerent of you, or any one else running dog hunters down! all you can cry is why can you train when you cant hunt? If we were able to kill, then you would cry dog hunters are killing all the bears! One more thing, i have many friends who run dogs in  Ga, they have just as much right to be here as you! At what point did, you come to believe you  own public land? It is not your personal hunting land!Scott


----------



## Mr7mag (Apr 29, 2010)

*Dogs*

Scott you must be psychic, I don't know anything about training dogs because we never trained our dogs, they just magically knew to run the hogs, coons and bears. We just turned them loose and they ran off and did the job, simply miraculous.
If you were able to kills bears in an area with dogs, I would not hunt there!!!!!
I never said anything about owning the woods, or me having more rights to any woods over another person.


----------



## Paymaster (Apr 29, 2010)

Scott Cain said:


> For your information yes it is legal to train your dogs on bear in  north ga.I would think you would know that if your going to be on a bear hunting forum!!!!



And with that,this one is closed.


----------

